# Calcium.



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I use oyster shells for calcium. Is it okay that my
Rooster is eating the shells?


----------



## adrean1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Everything I've read, which wasn't very much, says they will only eat it if they are lacking. He should be fine and stop on his own.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

All my chickens eat egg shells and it's because they taste good, not because they need calcium. Even the dog eats egg shells and he doesn't give a flip for calcium needs..he's just opportunistic, as are the chickens. 

It doesn't hurt the rooster to have calcium.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bee said:


> All my chickens eat egg shells and it's because they taste good, not because they need calcium. Even the dog eats egg shells and he doesn't give a flip for calcium needs..he's just opportunistic, as are the chickens.
> 
> It doesn't hurt the rooster to have calcium.


Thanks guys.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't waste money on oyster shell. I save all my eggshells, fill up a net bag, break them up a bit, then hang them in the sun to make sure they are good and dry. Then I put them in my mini food processor and get them good and ground up, then put them in a little feeder that is purposed for just that, that hangs on the chicken-wire of their pen. My hens eggs have great strong eggshells.


----------

